# dandruff or allergies?? PLEASE HELP!!



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

so i found this morning trying to brush this, i hadnt notice this problem before, i recently changed her diet to Royal canine, if that helps, but can enyone tell me whats wrong? is this normal? the skin its kinda redish, you cant notice in the pictures, i bathed her with johnson's baby shampoo, its that ok?
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## LowClassCC (Oct 23, 2011)

when we got friday in as a foster he had dandruff very bad. e switched him from eukanuba to taste of the wild. we have had hm a month and there are zero signs of dandruff now. 

i didn't look up the name of the food you are using so i can't comment on the ingredients. my personal experience is 100% grain free food is the way to go. the healthier the dog eats is the healthier they are inside and out.

as far as johnson's baby shampoo.. that is what i use on all our dogs. i don't care for all the harsh chemicals in most dog shampoos. we have not had any problems using johnson's.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i use baby shampoo also and no trouble so far it does look like an allergy with the dryness


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I didn't even use Johnson's baby shampoo on my babies because it has chemicals with drying agents in it. It is not a good idea to use human shampoo on dogs. Ask your vet or go to Petsmart & get a good dog moisturizing shampoo. I use one called Hilite that I get from my vet.
I would consider changing the food to a much better quality food. You'll find several 5-star foods on here in the nutrition section.


----------

